# Should I take the belt off the hyd pump for the summer?



## Zack1978 (Apr 30, 2005)

Hello,
Do you think that I should take the belt off the underhood hyd pump for the summer? Will it help the life of the pump? Will the pump sieze up from not being turned often? Also does anyone have a belt cross-ref number so that I can get a new belt for the air pump, and the hyd pump? The belt that is on the Fisher system now is made by a co called "Sentry" and the number is 4L460, any ideas about that belt?

Thanks ,
Zack


----------



## karl klein (Jan 28, 2001)

the numbers on the belt should be the same(4L460) the pump should have a clutch on it so it should not matter i wouldn't mess with taking the belt off


----------



## mmwb (Jan 12, 2005)

*belt*

As Karl said, if it has a clutch it won't effect the pump. Supppose that the bushings on the pulley would be saved some wear, but if AC compressor clutches are similar, they tend to last a long time.


----------



## Flipper (Nov 1, 2001)

Most of the Belt drive pumps set ups by Fisher did not have a clutch pump. Only in the last few years of belt drives were these offered. Some setups had a bolt through the pulley which could be removed to let the belt freewheel. Otherwise, remove the belt in the summer. It will save on belt and pump wear and actually give you more HP and fuel mileage.


----------



## Tommy10plows (Jan 1, 2001)

*Belt sizes*

On my jeeps I removed the gates # 2210 belt that ran the pump off a double pulley on the alternators and replaced it with one longer belt that went around all, alternator, water pump and monarch hydro units.

In the summer I switch back to the old belt style and leave the hydro pump belt off.


----------



## Acmemechanic (Aug 27, 2005)

*Belt on or off*

You dont say what type of system you got,But here in Rhode Island NO WEAR is Good Wear.It will seize up alot quicker worn out than sitting idle.BELT goes behind seat after last storm.


----------



## murphyslaw (Oct 2, 2005)

take the belt to the parts store they can find one that matches and then you'll have a spare, and write the number down someware i have a booklet i keep in the glove box that has all the belt numbers and filter numbers and light bulb info and all the lube stuff as well so if anything happens my driver can just take the book and hit the store with out having to bother me.


----------

